# New nature aquarium gallery online : NatureAquarist.com



## v31 (Jun 26, 2006)

Hi all,

After several months of development I've released the biggest gallery of nature aquariums on the web. Purpose of this project is to move all wonderful tanks from different designers to one place so all nature aquarium freaks or aquadesign newbies can view them without google or other engine search.

Enjoy the silence with NatureAquarist.com @ http://www.natureaquarist.com 
V-31


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Well done! A great site to relax and be inspired.
Thank you..

-Regards, Orlando


----------



## mulita (Jul 31, 2007)

Excellent!! Thanks for sharing. Great Site!


----------



## jackh (Oct 9, 2007)

great job


----------



## Tsi_User (Jul 26, 2008)

Very cool 

The only thing I would change is make the images larger, but i'm one of those plants nerds that likes to see huge tank shots


----------



## Anti-Pjerrot (Mar 12, 2006)

I think ill look other places due to the very small images. Its very hard to see anything. But the idea is great, and if you can make the pictures bigger - like 800x600 it would be a huge improvement.


----------



## mulita (Jul 31, 2007)

Anti-Pjerrot said:


> I think ill look other places due to the very small images. Its very hard to see anything. But the idea is great, and if you can make the pictures bigger - like 800x600 it would be a huge improvement.


I have to agree with this. It could be a good idea at least to have the change to download a larger image by clicking on the actual onces that you have in pictures. I think most visitors will like to have a closer look.


----------



## Ivanmx (Jun 4, 2008)

congrats great job !!!

its a very very nice idea!!

my best wishes for you!!



mulita said:


> I have to agree with this. It could be a good idea at least to have the change to download a larger image by clicking on the actual onces that you have in pictures. I think most visitors will like to have a closer look.


i completely agree whith this!!


----------



## chagovatoloco (Nov 17, 2007)

I love the page, but bigger images would be nice.


----------



## ferris89 (Jul 31, 2008)

great compilation!


----------



## aquanut (Jun 26, 2007)

why is there no credit given to the aquscapers themselves?


----------



## Afyounie (Aug 10, 2007)

It is nice having all these pictures in one place, but the size is far too small to get any detail out of the picture. Also, it would be nice to know who made these scapes and what year and maybe other info like substrate type, plants used, fish, equipment, etc. Another thing you could do is maybe number the pictures so that when looking at the picture you can come back later or tell others what picture to look at, kind of like a reference.

Overall, I like the setup of the site and it is a very relaxing site.


----------



## thief (Feb 20, 2008)

Wow V31 thats awesome. As others said it would be nice to have these tank A lot bigger as everyone wants to see the tank better. Also I know it is improbable as some of these scape are in other countries and translating each one would be hard but info about the tank would be nice. Also do you think I can help out with giving more photos to g=you to add to the gallery.


----------



## Afyounie (Aug 10, 2007)

If you go to the bottom of the site, there are links and one is to help add stuff. 

It seems that you can view large photos if you click the link, but everytime I click the link it says that I entered the wrong address.


----------



## Rootbear (May 27, 2008)

Nice tanks! I hope you continue to tweek this site!

Al


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

aquanut said:


> why is there no credit given to the aquscapers themselves?


 Good point! I know if one of my pics were there, I'd want to at least be asked to use the image.


----------



## v31 (Jun 26, 2006)

aquanut said:


> why is there no credit given to the aquscapers themselves?


It's an old collection from me and my firends. You can read the story of the very beginning of NatureAquarist.com. We didn't care about credits cos we were amazed by great layouts and noone of us though enough forward. It's fault but I'm preparing interface where any author of picture may add its nick/name/whatever..

If any of you guys find there your photo, please let me know.. I'm highly interested in providing space for your tank in the biggest gallery on the web without any charge. This project is just about love to nature aquariums, not money.

thank you


----------



## Anti-Pjerrot (Mar 12, 2006)

So what about bigger images?


----------



## cah925 (Jun 23, 2007)

I have to agree on the bigger images. Overall the site is wonderful with the many different galleries to look through, but I found myself losing interest because of the image size.


----------



## 4f1hmi (Mar 29, 2008)

youre the man!


----------



## v31 (Jun 26, 2006)

For those who need bigger resolution, before I released NatureAquarist.com contents I spend some time (half a year) by watchong statistics of access to my blog. Most users/watchers didn't have bigger vertical resolution than 1024, so I took the first and the second place in statistics and program it this way. Now when we upload picture, we can use any resolution and gallery engine will take care of resizing. Be patient please, we're preparing new design with bigger pictures in browse mode as the situation around users' resolution changed.

Anyway, when you click on Download, you can get image in full and original resolution. Permalink should be used in a case you'd like to show the picture to someone else by copy&paste direct link.

There's lot of work on it still.


----------



## chester (Feb 22, 2005)

One thing - if you present other's pictures on the website you should ask them for a permission and include a photo with a note, who's tank it is. I am writing this because I felt a bit surprised, finding my tank in the gallery.
Don't get me wrong - I have nothing against the gallery, I think it is a great idea, but still you should have ask before...
I won't be surprised if you have some problems or even conflicts with other aquascapers. As for me - no problem, but I would prefer to have my tank signed.


----------



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

Great looking site. I agree with Chester and think that permission for the use of the photos would be good. As for site improvement, I always see tons of photos but i would like to see an area where i can browse the gallery images with the artist name, tank specs, age of tank, stuff like that. I look at photos for inspiration, but i need some cliff notes to get going.


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

cool stuff man thanks for the heads up


----------

